# Tidy up the soap



## allinalather (Feb 1, 2016)

After I have poured into the moulds, I spritz with rubbing alcohol to get rid of air bubbles.  The surface, once the soaps are ready to de-mould, still look a little "rustic".  I know that I could cut away the rough part, but is there anyway this could be made smooth during the cooling process?  The moulds are a little less than 1 inch deep.

I did think about rubbing the bottom of the soap on a baking tray whilst it was on the gas burner of the hob, but I thought I would ask here first.


----------



## Susie (Feb 1, 2016)

Is it the top or bottom of the bar that is rough?  If the top, stop spraying with alcohol and pour at a thinner trace.  If it is the bottom, try freezing the molds for an hour or so before trying to unmold.


----------



## allinalather (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you Susie but this is M&P so no trace involved.


----------



## Susie (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry, I just clicked the link in the Newest Threads sidebar, so I did not see which forum it belonged to.  My apologies.


----------



## allinalather (Feb 2, 2016)

It happens.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 2, 2016)

Try pouring slightly warmer. Cool pours tend to be a little bumpier than warm ones where the base is a more liquid-y. If your design does not allow a warmer pour, you can allow for a thin skin to develop on it and pull that off. That usually helps too.


----------



## allinalather (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks galaxyMLP I will try that.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 2, 2016)

Not an M&Per, but what I've done for CP soap is to press a baking sheet (paper coated with silicone) to the top of the soap. Then when the soap is cool I peel it off. I really like it b/c you can get the top smooth without messing up the design, because you aren't trying to spread the soap smooth with a spatula, you are gently pressing it smooth.

http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/products/parchment-paper/cookie-baking-sheets/


----------



## allinalather (Feb 2, 2016)

dixidragon, excellent idea, I will try it thanks.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2016)

I've seen a video with someone using a heat gun to lightly melt the top of M&P loaf when it was in the mold to smooth out the surface. He made candles too so I'm guessing that's where the idea came from. I haven't tried it myself (total M&P fail girl), but I would caution to go easy on the heat gun.


----------



## allinalather (Feb 2, 2016)

snappylama that is a thought!  I will see if there is any gas in the canister, I will try it as well as the silicone paper.  A couple of passes should do it.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2016)

allinalather said:


> snappylama that is a thought!  I will see if there is any gas in the canister, I will try it as well as the silicone paper.  A couple of passes should do it.



Let us know how it works out! I love suggesting things I've seen but haven't tried for other victims/guinea pigs/good sports to test out. 

In honesty, I don't have a heat gun or I'd fiddle with it myself. M&P hardens so quickly up here...


----------



## allinalather (Feb 3, 2016)

I will do.  Next couple of days!


----------



## allinalather (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok, I had better photos on my phone but for some reason they won't upload to my email.
First photo shows the top of the soaps made with 50/50 white/clear.  I fragranced the white and added baby blue mica and a tincy wincy pinch of blue glitter.  I added them together when they were quite hot and they have bled more than I would have preferred, but this is only soap No 4 so I am still at the bottom of my learning curve.

The second photo shows the bottom of the two soaps.  The one on the left is as it came out of the mould, it looks like cellophane.  The one on the right is after application of the heat gun.  This definitely shows promise.  I need a bit more practice.  There is a blue splotch upper right, this is the baby blue part and it melts quicker than the opaque, so need to bear this in mind.

I did try the paper method but it didn't work for me.  I will try it again though.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 3, 2016)

very pretty! love the soft colors. What's the fragrance?


----------



## allinalather (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks dixidragon  The blue is very subtle.  The fragrance is Lime, Mandarin and Basil, pre-mixed.


----------

